# Dirks fund Silent Auction/Trivia Night fundraiser



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Do I know you guys?????? And notice Jill doesnt have a Ab product in her hand.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Do I know you guys?????? And notice Jill doesnt have a Ab product in her hand.....


I was told to "drop the beer, kid!" LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That's a wonderful photograph! Mary -- I wish you were in it  But I know Dirk's means a lot to you, I know you were there!

What great things you do, I'm proud of all of you


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a great picture and it sounds like it was a great success. I bet Jill has the beer hidden behind Amber. LOL Next time Mary you need to get in the picture. I need a face to the person that I have spent hours in chat with watching africam.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

You're watching Africam without me ??

:bawling:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My picture has been posted before... When Jill and I took Hunter to Donna.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Havent watched it in months. I still have it bookmarked. It comes alive about this time of night or a little later. We may have to do another chat africam room again.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The water hole is still there  I love Africam! I spent Saturday night watching the sun rise in Africa :


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Helllooooo....quit high-jacking my thread with that Africam!!!!

And that picture makes me look fat...I'm reallly not THAT fat! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oops :smooch:


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Mary and the AB product is missing............. 


(Wow I need a tan and to drop about 20lbs...ha ha I am off to walk the dogs!!) Just kidding its BEDTIME!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Mary and the AB product is missing.............
> 
> 
> (Wow I need a tan and to drop about 20lbs...ha ha I am off to walk the dogs!!) Just kidding its BEDTIME!!


 
It must be the camera that put 20lbs on both of us! LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> Mary and the AB product is missing.............
> 
> 
> (Wow I need a tan and to drop about 20lbs...ha ha I am off to walk the dogs!!) Just kidding its BEDTIME!!


Im missing because of a bad hair day.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im missing because of a bad hair day.......


You are such a liar! Your hair was super cute that night


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

um see... an extra 20 lbs and a bad hair day, isnt a good thing....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well we all had +20 LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Not me...... I opt to stay out of the picture,.,... lol.....


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

I didnt get a choice....LOL How come you did? LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

GoldenGirlMags said:


> I didnt get a choice....LOL How come you did? LOL


Ummmmmmmmmmm Because you didnt refuse like me....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmm Because you didnt refuse like me....


And that you did--- STUBBORN!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> And that you did--- STUBBORN!!!


YA THINK........ Your just figuring this out?????:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> YA THINK........ Your just figuring this out?????:uhoh::uhoh::uhoh::uhoh:


 

Ummmm, nope! I figured that out the first time I met you :doh:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Ummmm, nope! I figured that out the first time I met you :doh:


Then it shouldnt have been a shock....:no::no::no::no:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Stubborn!!!!!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok so I so can't figure out how to resize my pictures to put on this page...LOL But I will tomorrow!! I have a special picture resizer doodad at work! I'll get it watch out!! :bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

What in the world is a doodad???? I haven't heard or used that word in 25 years-- good god LOLOLOL


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

i didn't know how to spell thingy ma giger!!! lol doodad was the easiest to sound out!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Good lord woman! Well, we can't wait to see what'cha got for us tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

you know your laughing at me! :wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey::wavey:

ps did u hear the rumor that my daddy(mike) hung the tv up!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

and WHY did mike hang the tv up?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Cuz he is cool and can do anything!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Heyyyyy!!!! Look at your avatar!!! Great pic -- glad the thing-a-gigg didn't fool ya LOL Is that Jake with you?


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes thats Jake!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

And your location is now "in the woods" LOL YES YOU ARE!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im missing because of a bad hair day.......


Where is that photo of you sitting on that white couch. You had blonde hair. I remember it vividly! It disappeared...:uhoh:


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Okay Guys - Mary looked great with a pretty white sweater and her hair was long and curled (not in a ponytail). Jill was too busy to drink a lot of AB. Of course, Amber is young and pretty! Trivia Night was a success based on how many people were there. I only got one item I bid on - wanted 3 more items but someone outbid me. We left @10.00 PM as it was 45 min drive to home and we were not sure how Miss Happy would be - she was great and asleep in her spot in our bedroom. The people who outbid me waited till I left. It was a fun night.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sweet Katie said:


> Okay Guys - Mary looked great with a pretty white sweater and her hair was long and curled (not in a ponytail).


Thank you Phyllis- see Mary-- you did look great!


----------



## GoldenGirlMags (Mar 16, 2008)

Sweet Katie said:


> we were not sure how Miss Happy would be - she was great and asleep in her spot in our bedroom. The people who outbid me waited till I left. It was a fun night.


Hey Phyllis! How is Miss Happy Pants doing?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Happy is doing okay now - Took her to Petco for bath and trim Monday and after she kept shaking her head which we thought was because of the water from bathing. When we looked at her ears Tuesday night, they were red amd had scratches around the ear opening. Took her to vet Wednesday and groomer had scraped her ears with her tool. No ear infection and $80 later for medicine and visit, she is doing much better. Needless to say no more grooming at Petco. We are going to a friend's home for Thanksgiving, so I have to get busy and make cocunut pies, pumpkin pie is done. Have a good Thanksgiving.


----------

